# Ambit wireless router



## Pozey (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi. I have recently moved and have an Ambit model U10C019 wireless router that was formerly used with broadband cable internet service. At my new location (rural) I am using Wildblue satellite internet service with a Viasat model SM2101 satellite modem and ethernet cord to my Toshiba laptop. Can my ambit wireless router be set up to work with the Viasat satellite modem and if so how should it be connected? The wireless router has a coax cable connector. a usb connector, and 4 ethernet connectors on the back. The satellite modem has 2 coax connectors where the 2 cables from the dish connect and 1 ethernet connector to the computer. My computer is still set up to connect wirelessly to the router but I don't know how to make the router talk to the satellite modem. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, there is no route to using that modem with your service as a router.

If your modem is actually a router, you might be able to configure that cable modem/router as a WAP and use it. I can't find a manual on the Viasat SM2101. From what little information I've found, it's not a router, so that may not be an option.


----------



## Pozey (Aug 4, 2010)

johnwill,
Thanks for the information. I'm not very computer literate but what is DOCSIS compliance? According to Wildblue their Viasat modem is compliant with DOCSIS and according to the Ambit u10C019 user guide it is also compliant to DOCSIS. What specifications do I need to compare to find a wireless router that will work with Wildblue?
Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the tech support at Wildblue would be the best bet in determining compatibility. I know nothing about that service. It would surprise me if a generic cable modem was compatible with the feed from the satellite receiver, but as I said, I'm certainly not positive.


----------



## Pozey (Aug 4, 2010)

johnwill 
Thanks for your help. I found some info on the Viasat modem and I see they have 2 versions of it. It says their Surbeam subscriber terminal is available with either a wireless LAN interface or else with an ethernet interface. I guess I'll need to get the wireless version. Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

